# Maryland: Bunny with Head Tilt in Need of Home



## kinui (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking for a bunny rescue or an experienced bunny owner:

Meet Squirt! This 7 month old domestic bunny is a sweetie. He loves to be pet, he loves getting treats,
he loves just hanging out. But what makes Squirt stand out is his head tilt. He has the head tilt because
of a neurological disorder. But, hes happy, and hes otherwise healthy. Squirt is eating well and is pretty
happy-go-lucky, but, he does prefer to have all 4 of his feet on the ground, as he gets a bit dizzy when
you pick him up. Because Squirt has a good quality of life and a sweet little personality, we really want
to see him live out that life in a loving home. Could you be the one to open your home and your heart to Squirt?

Squirt can be found at the SPCA of Anne Arundel County in Annapolis, Maryland.

Squirt: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=552993861390700&set=a.206627142694042.53667.108665699156854&type=1&theater


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 3, 2013)

Aww, he is REALLY adorable! I hope he gets adopted soon by a loving family that he deserves.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 4, 2013)

Very darling---here's hoping for great luck.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Apr 27, 2013)

I've got a very special place in my heart for head tilt bunnies and wish I could adopt him (looks so much like my old tilt bunny). Unfortunately though it's too far a distance for me. Praying that he finds a super home super soon


----------

